# Car CD Player in boat?



## enielsen (Jul 29, 2011)

Is it possible to put a car cd player in my boat? If so, doesn't anyone know how? I want to hook up speakers as well.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah its possible. Just install it the same way you would in a car. Its not gonna hold up to being out in the elements though unless you mount it under a console or something.


----------



## enielsen (Jul 29, 2011)

I was going to mount it under the deck. basically the lids I make for my storage areas, I would mount it under the lid. So with all the different colored wires, so they just go straight to battery? Or do I need adapters/wiring harness?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 29, 2011)

One is a hot wire that will go to the battery and the ground will go to the battery. There is a memory wire that you will want to run to the battery if you want it to remember the time and you saved channels. Others are speaker wires and automatic antenna wires and various other things. You probably will not use all the wires.

If you hook it up direct and forget to shut it off it will drain your battery so you may consider running it to some kinda switch if you have a main power switch that you use.


----------



## enielsen (Jul 29, 2011)

So like this? Also, what kind of wire do I use to extend the wires from the cd player?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 29, 2011)

Your suppose to use a tinned wire for marine purposes. Just use whatever size is allready on the stereo. Probably around a 14 guage or so.

Not sure about your little diagram. I havnt gotten as far as the swith panel on my project yet but I think only one of those wires need to run through the swith. Not sure witch one or if it even matters though.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 29, 2011)

Do not worry about or waste your money on tinned wire. The car Stereo has no tinned wire inside so it will fail long before your wires will.

Use the same size wires as you would for your auto application


----------



## enielsen (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok, so as long as I match the wire size then it should work? Also should I run all wires through a pvc pipe to protect from water?


----------



## gouran01 (Jul 30, 2011)

use the liquid electrical tape stuff to ensure that the wires are sealed and wrap the wires where there might be friction to prevent a short. I've saw $50 car stereos last 5+ years as long as they are protected from the elements, same with speakers but with the speakers, unless you have a genius plan to get sound and protection from water, I reccoment the marine/outdoor speakers.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yep, just use the CD players wiring diagram, keep it ot of the elements and away from an enclosed space so moisure will evaporate vs. condense. Had a $20 Pioneer in my big boat for five years working fine, just made a recessed spot to keep it in the dash, plenty of air behind it so it didn't corrode up.

Jamie


----------



## hkmp5s (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a kenwood from walmart mounted under my side console in one of these.






I'm running 2 polk db691 6x9's and its working great.





On a side note I bought the extended warranty from walmart for $6 in case it gets fried. I haven't installed an antenna yet but I have a hidden one on order. My neighbor uses them in his cooler radios so it should work good.
Most of the time I use the front imputs and just run my mp3 player.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 31, 2011)

There are special marine radios out there the have coatings that will put up with higher moisture & resist corrosion not to spendy. Seem some for under $70 with speakers included. Just do a google of marine am/fm/cd radios.


----------



## S10ssguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Run your 12v ignition wire (usually red) through your switch, the constant 12v (usually yellow) straight to the battery, your ground (usually black) to the battery. The speaker wires will be two of the same color (one with a "tracer" color strip on it, for the negative). Hook em up, crank some tunes. Putting one on my boat once I get the sheetmetal case built for it.


----------



## enielsen (Jul 31, 2011)

seems pretty simple.


----------



## wihil (Jul 31, 2011)

S10ssguy said:


> Run your 12v ignition wire (usually red) through your switch, the constant 12v (usually yellow) straight to the battery, your ground (usually black) to the battery. The speaker wires will be two of the same color (one with a "tracer" color strip on it, for the negative). Hook em up, crank some tunes. Putting one on my boat once I get the sheetmetal case built for it.



Correct answer right here - If you just want it on to test, hook both the red and yellow up to the + terminal and the black to the (-). If you're not sure which one is supposed to be switched, look for the fuse. Every aftermarket radio harness has a fuse on the constant lead. 

I went the cheap route - old boombox - but tunes on the water is always a nice thing if it's not too loud.

C


----------



## DanMC (Aug 1, 2011)

hkmp5s said:


> I have a kenwood from walmart mounted under my side console in one of these.
> 
> 
> hkmp5s...what brand is these stereo gimble and where did you buy it from...and don't mind me asking...how much.I have a stereo gimble from BPS and one of the lid/face hinges snapped...i hate cheaply made stuff,the one you have in the picture looks more sturdy.
> ...


----------



## hkmp5s (Aug 5, 2011)

Direct from Jensen. Free shipping and no tax if I remember correctly.

https://www.jensenmarinedirect.com/jensen-water-resistant-gimbal-mount-housing.html


----------



## Butthead (Aug 10, 2011)

wihil said:


> S10ssguy said:
> 
> 
> > Run your 12v ignition wire (usually red) through your switch, the constant 12v (usually yellow) straight to the battery, your ground (usually black) to the battery. The speaker wires will be two of the same color (one with a "tracer" color strip on it, for the negative). Hook em up, crank some tunes. Putting one on my boat once I get the sheetmetal case built for it.
> ...



How loud is too loud? :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 11, 2011)

Butthead said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> > S10ssguy said:
> ...




To loud LOL

I have done a boat with four kicker 15" subwoofers with six 6" speakers with tweeters, two PPI1000 watt amps, & a PPI 600watt amp. we had 6 gel cell batteries & separate alternator for sound system. Now that was loud. I used to do custom car audio before starting my custom home company.

It was a ski party boat. Few months after it was done I seen guy who owned on news, cuffed in perp row headed for court for being a bookie & heard all his assets now below to state now.


----------



## wihil (Aug 12, 2011)

Wallijig said:


> Butthead said:
> 
> 
> > wihil said:
> ...



Heh. As a former Wisconsin state record holder and a top world finisher in dB Drag I know all about "too loud" and unfortunately "not quite loud enough". :mrgreen: 

I'll take the little radio that I can actually listen to over the big batts, big subs, and bigger amps every day of the week.

Kicker :lol: Loved their warranty. Went through a LOT of L7's one year, but they always traded them out.

Must have been L5's with only a PPI 1K on them. They're good for an amp a piece if you account for impedance rise.

Don't miss that crap at all.  Bring on the fish!

C


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 12, 2011)

wihil said:


> Heh. As a former Wisconsin state record holder and a top world finisher in dB Drag I know all about "too loud" and unfortunately "not quite loud enough". :mrgreen:
> 
> I'll take the little radio that I can actually listen to over the big batts, big subs, and bigger amps every day of the week.
> 
> ...




I do not miss it at all either. Got tired of the hotel life. I used to travel the IASCA comp circuit every weekend in the 90's. I was lucky enough to be sponsored by factories. I had equipment given to me by factory reps., my employer took care of fuel & hotels. I built a vehicle that won nationals in Georgia & I placed in the top 3 in pro division with my personal vehicle for about 5 yrs. but never got the 1st. tuff to compete against some of that money. I did take 1st at the Chicago regionals couple times though.


----------



## wihil (Aug 12, 2011)

Crazy the amount of money some of those guys (and gals) dumped into that "sport". I saw the writing on the wall the moment I got the invite to finals - even with a sponsorship for the hardware I was still forking over money for gas/hotels and my sponsor's equipment wasn't going to get it done - so I ended up selling 80% of it just to re-buy for finals - including a different car! All that and I still was a dB off the leaders who were running all DD prototype stuff and a batt that had been pushed through at the last second just before the cut-off. :roll: 

My current ride rocks a factory system and I'm okay with that. :lol: I tried IASCA a couple times, just couldn't get into that end of it. 

Anyone that's spent any time in any of those org's knows what loud is - that's for sure!

C


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 13, 2011)

wihil said:


> Crazy the amount of money some of those guys (and gals) dumped into that "sport". I saw the writing on the wall the moment I got the invite to finals - even with a sponsorship for the hardware I was still forking over money for gas/hotels and my sponsor's equipment wasn't going to get it done - so I ended up selling 80% of it just to re-buy for finals - including a different car! All that and I still was a dB off the leaders who were running all DD prototype stuff and a batt that had been pushed through at the last second just before the cut-off. :roll:
> 
> My current ride rocks a factory system and I'm okay with that. :lol: I tried IASCA a couple times, just couldn't get into that end of it.
> 
> ...




Yeah the blazer I did that won nationals the guy had $60,000+ into it in the 90's. No way I could have afforded it with out sponsorship & my employer. Not to mention the money employer spent on my air fair & hotels for training. About all the vehicles I did we kids who parents took care of it. I remember a kid with a dodge stealth spent tons & mom would come crying not knowing how to get the kid to stop spending their money they could not afford it. Even after we called her & had her sign off before doing project for her approval.


----------



## S10ssguy (Aug 15, 2011)

As for my boat, I'm just gonna do a Jensen deck that's laying in my tool box, that Jensen case that was put in page one, and some..... Yes Jensen 6x9's that are laying around. Lol all coinsidence that it's all Jensen.


----------



## hkmp5s (Aug 15, 2011)

I just wanted to post a couple of shots of that Jensen mount. I know the boat's a little messy but all of that will blow out on the way to the ramp. :mrgreen: 
The side pocket on the mount will easily fit my droid or a remote and it doesn't move in rough water.


----------



## wihil (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks great! I'd be worried I'd put my feet through it, though - I get forgetful sometimes and that's in just the right spot for me to kick it solid if there was a good tune on and I was jamming out. 

C


----------

